# Flux ds30's not the right binding for me??



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The TT30s are the binding for the Evo. IMO, the TT30s are a park oriented binding that can be used all mountain while the DS30s are for pure jib rats. It's a pure park binding.

I have Titans (what are now TT30s) on my Evo and ride it all over the mountain.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

That's strange. I rode RK30s and have not had problems all season. Maybe it is some strange harmonic resonance between the binding and board and the type of snowpack that day? Maybe try them on another day with different snow conditions and if it still exists, it's likely the binding itself and not the binding/board combo. I haven't ridden the DS30s but I can't imagine them being more buttery than the RK30s.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The only really effective difference between the two is the highback. If anything the alpha baseplate should be a bit stiffer, but the highback is for sure softer. It felt like a urethane back to me when I rode them.

Use the mounting points to give it some forward lean and you should be good. They're a bit on the softer side for what works well with the Evo, but they shouldnt be unrideable by any means.

This is why I was so confused in that win a pair of Flux's and a NeverSummer contest thread when everyone was pairing DS30's with the Proto. They are softer park bindings and would be kinda awful on the Proto.


----------



## blue_noise (Feb 10, 2012)

i think you should switch to tt30..


----------



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys. I will definitely give the bindings another try this weekend. It is weird though, because like you said Cheese, I too have heard from others that they can ride the rk30's all around the mountain with no problems. I know for a fact that their highbacks are softer than the ds30's, because I was fiddling around with them at the shop before deciding on which pair to buy.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> That's strange. I rode RK30s and have not had problems all season. *Maybe it is some strange harmonic resonance between the binding and board and the type of snowpack that day?* Maybe try them on another day with different snow conditions and if it still exists, it's likely the binding itself and not the binding/board combo. I haven't ridden the DS30s but I can't imagine them being more buttery than the RK30s.


That has to be the first time i've seen 'harmonic resonance' used to address the lack of response in a set of bindings...haha


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

jliu said:


> That has to be the first time i've seen 'harmonic resonance' used to address the lack of response in a set of bindings...haha


Well the lack of response is probably the nylon glass blend in the highback; the DS30 is supposed to softer. My RK30's are similar but use Urethane to achieve a similar feel.

I was actually referring to this comment:



> As soon as I hit steeper terrain going fast, my heelside carves would chatter so bad that I'd fall on my ass


----------



## 2813308004 (Aug 21, 2011)

You can buy new highbacks from flux for like 20-40 bucks. Holler at em.


----------



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

2813308004 said:


> You can buy new highbacks from flux for like 20-40 bucks. Holler at em.


You mean they have a different highback for the DS30's or do you mean buying highbacks off of a different binding down their line?


----------



## 2813308004 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah a different set of highbacks from their line, just convey your problem, I bought SF45 from em for my DS45s earlier this season and they helped quite quickly


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

With the way the 2013 DMCC lights rode though, wait and see if you can get those or the 2013 DS30's which I think are just a bit softer, same shape though.


----------

